# Mullet in a Moroccan-style marinade



## Ishbel (Jun 2, 2006)

*Red mullet with Morrocan style marinade* 
Chermoula is a Moroccan marinade, really great with fish

Handful of finely chopped flat-leaf parsley 
Handful of finely chopped coriander (?cilantro) 
2 cloves of garlic - crushed
1 teaspoon paprika 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
Juice and zest of one lemon 
Olive oil 
Freshly ground black pepper and sea salt to taste.
red mullet fillets (the above is enough marinade for 4 large fillets) or any similar fish

*Chermoula*
Mix the herbs, garlic, spices, lemon zest and juice with 6 tbsp oil and a good pinch of salt. Put the red mullet in a dish in a single layer and cover with the chermoula. Leave to marinate for up to 1 hour.

Heat the grill (broiler?) to hot. Lift the fillets out of the marinade and put them on an oiled baking sheet, skin-side up. Grill (broil?) until browned. Pour over any extra 
marinade and flash back under the grill briefly.  Serve immediately.


----------

